# Anybody using headless



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Anybody using the headless sillosocks? I guess I am more interested in knowing if they came with the hooked stakes and how they are storing with the headed as I would think it just adds numbers a little more economically. Thanks Fowlnfins.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Can't say on SS but buddy Owns the slammer socks and they seem to store fine together both headless and Headed Again I didn't do the packing of the bag and hunted over them 1x this year. Killed a lot of birds though. :beer:


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

I have the headless sillosocks and headless winglockers and both are fine. Like the look of the winglockers way better. The sillosocks store a little easier. Both come with hooked stakes


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

We would use them for fillers.


----------

